# more pics



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

just taken these pictures this is as far as i have gotton with it iam planting and decor this weekend its a 80 degrees and is filtering nicely will the cycle have started yet if not when a good time to put my chemicals in .After planting and decor.or now

PLZ HELP ME I DONT WANT TO HAVE ANY DEATHS I WANT IT JUST RIght:thumbup:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am moving this to water chem because you are asking about the addition of chemicals to help move the cycle.

I would not use anything except bio-spira and I think you add the fish when you add the bacteria....but not sure because although I have heard great things, I have never used it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my internal


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

if your in the UK your not going to get bio spira with out great difficulty, i would put about 10 medium goldfish in and feed them, continually test thr water, first you will see the ammonia go up nitrite and nitrate will be 0. then NITRITE will gradually go up and ammonia should be on its way down if not reading 0. when you have nitrites high you will begin to get nitrates, allow for your nitrItes to go down naturally before doing a water change, you will always have nitrAtes but water changes helps. when your tests read, ammonia 0 nitrIte 0 nitrAte > 10 your cycled.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

have you heard of nutrafin cycle i got recommended it to help start the cycle


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

If you do choose to add cycle-enhancing chemicals or bacterial cultures, do it several days after you add your goldfish or guppies to the aquarium. The reason for this is the bacteria will quickly perish if they have nothing to feed on if you throw them into an empty thank.

It probably won't matter whether you have decorations and plants in the tank when you cycle it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv heard on the forums "cycle" is useless??? used it myself and to be honest i would agree.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> iv heard on the forums "cycle" is useless??? used it myself and to be honest i would agree.


 id dissagree Ive used it plenty of times and have never had a death with any of my fish


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> iv heard on the forums "cycle" is useless??? used it myself and to be honest i would agree.


 i've only heard bad things about cycle... and i love this quote by bcollins "cylce? you might as well use toilet water"

bio-spira -








cycled my 75 in less than 3 days


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

jackburton said:


> have you heard of nutrafin cycle i got recommended it to help start the cycle


 I think it will help


----------

